# Rat/Snake Shot



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

In comparison to a normal round, how loud is a rat shot round of the same caliber? is it quieter? and if it is, is it significantly quieter, or only slightly?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I've shot plenty of snake shot, and I don't recall whether they are louder than regular shot or not. I think not.

But then again, I was usually focused on the snake.

I'm sure it would be loud enough to wake your neighbors if shot outside.

WM


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

yea thats pretty much what i was getting at


----------

